# 3Rensho project update



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My 3Rensho restoration project frame arrived Friday..... 

That is in itself is amazing since it didn't ship from Japan until Monday. Their EMS express postal service is outstanding...

I spent last night cleaning up the frame...It's really in much better condition than I was expecting... I bought this frame knowing it was in rough condition and it was going to require a restoration.

My biggest concern was that the BB might be seized in the frame..After generous amounts of WD40, the non-drive side lock ring and cup came right off...The inside of the BB shell revealed no rust so I'm confidant that I'll get the harder to remove, drive side cup out today.

The Hatta Swan deluxe headset( $120+) is in excellent condition..The pics looked like it might have some rust but it was just old grease...A little elbow grease and it cleaned right up... I will be using this on the restored bike,,

Since this project requires a repaint, I ordered a set of NOS "3Rensho" transfers from Yellow Jersey in Madison, WI..They were pricey at $80 but they are original transfers and even include extra logos..

Finally, I was originally going to have it painted white but after seeing a picture of a red 3Rensho, I'm going with red( I know that comes to a shock to some of you since all my bikes are red:thumbsup: )

Restored/excellent condition 3Rensho framesets sell for $1000+ here in the US... My goal is to have the finished restored frame/fork to come in under that.. I paid $580 shipped for the frame and $88 for the decals so I'm at $660 so far... I haven't talked price with Southwest Frameworks about the stripping and repaint but I'm sure it will be less than $300...

Below is a pic of the frame and decals...I also included a pic of the red 3Rensho that hopefully mine will look like....

I'm a real happy guy....Now it's time to sell some stuff to pay for all this:thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

there's a plant growing out of the head lug... you like red bikes, don't you? paint can get costly, but a single color w/ clearcoat over (your own) decals shouldn't be too bad


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> there's a plant growing out of the head lug... you like red bikes, don't you? paint can get costly, but a single color w/ clearcoat over (your own) decals shouldn't be too bad


I'm pretty sure paint will come in under $300.. This is the same guy that built my custom frame and he's pretty reasonable..

Worst case it doesn't...Oh well...This is my dream frame so no big deal...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> This is my dream frame...




the last frame/bike purchase by Dave Hickey??? nawwww.....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yeah right...I didn't say that....


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Now I know what to do with old patio furniture pads.

Really, great frameset. I'm jealous.

Now my serious question. With such a short fork crown how do you drill it for a brake? Do you have a jig and a drill press? If you do drill it post some pics of the process. I've drilled the back of a fork for a recessed bolt but never all the way through.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the difference b/w most people and Dave Hickey:

most people wait yrs to get their dream frame, if ever...
Hickey goes out and gets it the next week!

if you go flip-flop fg/ss and put a shimano fw on it... well, I hope at this point you wouldn't do that


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Sweeeeeet ride! Are you sure you want to change that color? That silver looks great and is relatively unique. You even got the 'aerodynamics' logos. Those were on the frames that featured the really sharp-looking, bladed forks. 

What a great project for the off-season. Good luck with your build, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

re Richards question......what ARE you going to do about brakes? You could have cant- nubs brazed on?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

never mind that was blasphemous and sacrilegious


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> re Richards question......what ARE you going to do about brakes? You could have cant- nubs brazed on?




no, No, NO... a keirin brake or fork replacement, if not drilling


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

FatTireFred said:


> no, No, NO... a keirin brake or fork replacement, if not drilling


yeah I corrected myself when I saw what I had written....


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I still see the same frame on the website, apparently Gabe didn't update yet. 

Yes, I visit it regularly checking out the goodies. Someday I might just find the guts to pull the trigger.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> Now my serious question. With such a short fork crown how do you drill it for a brake? Do you have a jig and a drill press? If you do drill it post some pics of the process. I've drilled the back of a fork for a recessed bolt but never all the way through.


Good eye Richard. A lot might miss the brake reach issue with these bikes

I've drilled three Keirin forks for brake. My Giro and red Panasonic allowed me to use a standard short reach brake with the pads all the way at the top... My white Pananonic required an even shorter brake and the Dia Compe BRS200 has a 37mm reach vs the standard short reach of 39mm..

In order to get the brake to clear the bottom of the headset, I use a thick beveled washer/spacer. I grind down the top to a 45 degree angle. This allows the brake to clear the bottom of the headset.

As for drilling the fork. I use a standard hand power drill and a sharp bit... Once I drill all the way through, I followup with a larger bit in the back for a resessed nut.. 

The fork crowns on Keirin frames are extremely thick and beefy...I have no concerns about drilling these for a fork...


The purists shutter when I say I drill these for forks( and bottle cage mounts too)...All I can say is these bikes aren't THAT rare... 

If a 3Rensho frameset someday sells for $10,000, I'll pay a builder to fill in the holes...The frame is being repainted anyway so it's not like it's staying all original..

At the end of the day, it's just a bike and I like to ride mine..For me to do that, I need brakes and water


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Gabe is a good guy... I can't speak highly enough about the service and communication... The frame descriptions are very accurate..

BTW, I talked him into shipping for free since this frame was for sale for so long and was in such rough condition... I doubt he'd do it on a newer/nicer frame..

I have seen him run 10% off specials so it's worth checking back regularly.. He takes Paypal


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> .............
> 
> ............Oh well...This is my dream frame so no big deal...


Dave,

I mean this in the nicest possible way.

You suck.

Just kidding, congrats.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks...this bike is going to be special( to me) when it's done


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Does it really need to be repainted?*

How rough is rough? Was there any rust or only just surface blemishes. Pricing is definitely at the lower end of the scale for the last couple of years but at the bottom.

Is it 110 or 120 in the back? You going with a solid or metallic red?


Regardless of the pricing and finish, you're going to like the ride.



Dave Hickey said:


> My 3Rensho restoration project frame arrived Friday.....
> 
> That is in itself is amazing since it didn't ship from Japan until Monday. Their EMS express postal service is outstanding...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

boneman said:


> How rough is rough? Was there any rust or only just surface blemishes. Pricing is definitely at the lower end of the scale for the last couple of years but at the bottom.
> 
> Is it 110 or 120 in the back? You going with a solid or metallic red?
> 
> ...


It's fairly rough... 

There is some surface rust and numerous scratches.

The spacing is 110 for 8mm slotted axles...

That doesn't bother me since I have some 110mm spaced Dura Ace wheels.

My plan is to go with a solid red paint.


PSS: I got the drive side cup out today


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*What about.....*

What about some of those crazy metallic paint jobs you see on certain keiren frames in Japan? Maybe red with the heavy silver or gold flake or white with heavy red flake. Or, a fade using red and white? 
Sweet looking frame, we all can't wait to see what you come up with.
Just a thought; did you ever see where a bike was one color on the left half and a different color on the right side?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I thought about the glitter paint but I'm not really that fond of it.. I'm going to stick with nice boring solid red...

I've seen quite a few multicolor Keirin frames... I've seen them with the inside of the tubes a different color than the outside or one side is a different color than the other... Both are striking but a little too flashy for me


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

aw come on... give it the full hipster treatment!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

one of my neighbors does custom body-work...high end restorations of classic cars....he will be painting my frame when I make it.... You should see his mailbox by the road...I have NEVER seen it the same color twice....I LOVE color shift paint!.........black from one angle, red from another.....white from a third.................


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> At the end of the day, it's just a bike and I like to ride mine..For me to do that, I need brakes and water


Amen to that Dave, over here (in Japan) the 3 Renshos were just another bike brand. Plenty of other handmade bike builders around. Must admit their value has gone up as they get snapped up by the Dave Hickeys of the world. Good luck on the build. P.s. what are you going to sell?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kiwisimon said:


> Amen to that Dave, over here (in Japan) the 3 Renshos were just another bike brand. Plenty of other handmade bike builders around. Must admit their value has gone up as they get snapped up by the Dave Hickeys of the world. Good luck on the build. P.s. what are you going to sell?



I'm sellng just a bunch of parts. Very little fixie stuff except a Dura Ace/Velocity wheelset..I sold one my my Bike Friday frames...eBay is my friend when it comes to selling parts


----------



## skwerl (Oct 6, 2008)

i had my Pinarello restoration powder coated by a guy on FGG. It was some shop in Michigan so i had to ship it. it took a couple weeks. the finished product is really beautiful and much tougher than paint. The down side is that i may not have the gloss quality that you are looking for (it looks great to me) and there won't be as many color options. The good news is that it's only about $100.

Just a thought...

Congratulations, by the way. It's a beautiful frame and those restoration projects are fun fun fun!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I thought about him...It's actually that guy that started FGG...Good prices... 

I talked to my local guy..I'm taking the frame to him tomorrow...It's going to take a couple of months( he's really back up)...that's OK...I have time


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Needs Arayas, that's all I got.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Update

The frame was dropped off at the painters today

http://southwestframeworks.com/ is doing the work. Dave built my custom single speed and I know he's going to do great job on this..

I'm going with a standard bright red paint

It's going to take a couple of months since he's so backed up but it will be worth the wait.

In the mean time, I'll gather and polish some parts for the build...Stay tuned..I'll show off some bits and parts in the coming weeks


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Heres something you may want when the bike is ready:








https://www.tokyofixedgear.com/proddetails.asp?idprod=123&multi=False
Sorry no red caps.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dunklegelb said:


> Heres something you may want when the bike is ready:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow......fanstastic.....I'm going to check into that...Thanks


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

quick, call the painter, you need to but a spalsh of green trim somewhere to go with the bottle


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm sellng just a bunch of parts.


You wouldn't have an Italian Octalink BB in that bunch would you? Or maybe a nice 1" threaded headset?

PS - Silver and yellow is a surprisingly nice color scheme.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BB nope, Let me check with headset....I might be able to help


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*parts?*

What parts you putting on it?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

dunklegelb said:


> Heres something you may want when the bike is ready:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sh*te! $50 for a bottle - :yikes: - that's what I call a healthy profit!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> What parts you putting on it?


A complete Dura Ace 7600 track group.. 

Dura Ace 7400 fluted seatpost-
Dura Ace 7402 front brake.
Regal saddle

I'm still not sure if I'm going with DA stem and Nitto bar or Cinelli XA stem and Cinelli Giro bar.. I know the Italian bar/stem ruins the all Japanese theme but I find that combination very comfortable


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> A complete Dura Ace 7600 track group..
> 
> Dura Ace 7400 fluted seatpost-
> Dura Ace 7402 front brake.
> ...


comfort?.......what kind of purist are you?.... C'mon....nitto stem, nitto bars......


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> comfort?.......what kind of purist are you?.... C'mon....nitto stem, nitto bars......



The Dura Ace stem is made by Nitto so if I go the Japanese route it will be a DA stem and Nitto bars... We'll see...I have plenty of time to decide


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I just love nitto's stuff......


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

me too...It's great stuff....


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The Nitto 176 bar is practically a clone of the old "Giro" 64 bend from Cinelli.

Go Japanese and leave the "Itie" bits to us Campyphiles.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave, have you ever tried a set of nitto randoneur bars?..I find them to be the most comfortable bars I have ever used for my "body-geometry"


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> The Nitto 176 bar is practically a clone of the old "Giro" 64 bend from Cinelli.
> 
> Go Japanese and leave the "Itie" bits to us Campyphiles.


I might just do that....Thanks Richard


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Very inspiring Dave. Can't wait to see the final product. I was gonna start my 3rensho this year but I may have to live vicariously through yours as economics aren't optimal atm. Wish I had called YJ to get those transfers before I saw the set I bought on eBay as I paid a bit more for a partial set.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> Dave, have you ever tried a set of nitto randoneur bars?..I find them to be the most comfortable bars I have ever used for my "body-geometry"


I love Nitto Noodles. The bend on them is pretty much perfect and they look spot on strapped to a lugged steel machine. Another set will adorn Merckx #2 I am currently acquiring parts for.

Chris H had a set of the Ranoneur bars on his fixie at the first DFW Train ride and I was enamored of them. I look at them all the time online and keep thinking I need a set for something or another. I should just buy a set to keep as backups in case I ever want to swap out the bullhorns on my SS.

PS - Dave, any luck on that headset?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I might just do that....Thanks Richard


I really like my Nitto 176 MOD bars!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

In order to keep myself from going insane waiting 8 weeks for the frame to come back from the painters, I'm going to post a component per week that is going on the bike...

This week is my favorite seatpost of all time.

The Dura Ace 7400A... Shimano sold two Dura Ace posts in the 80's.. the 7400A and the 7400B... The A model featured flutes while the B was an aero post.

I painted the flutes alternating red and yellow to match the frame..

Next week will be the 7600 crankset


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> http://southwestframeworks.com/ is doing the work. Dave built my custom single speed and I know he's going to do great job on this..


wow, these guys are very reasonable. definitely bookmarked. :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

those are nice posts, but I couldn't get a level (flite) saddle with a 74.5 sta


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> I really like my Nitto 176 MOD bars!!


Those are THE bars.


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Great looking bike. Have you had any other bikes painted by Southwest Frameworks? I just got a quote from them to repaint my Merckx and it was very competitive. How is their paint quality?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

sneyer said:


> Great looking bike. Have you had any other bikes painted by Southwest Frameworks? I just got a quote from them to repaint my Merckx and it was very competitive. How is their paint quality?
> 
> Thanks.


he painted my custom frame and i've seen plenty of his other work,..He does an excellent job


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


> I really like my Nitto 176 MOD bars!!


I ordered my Nitto 176 bars last night.... 

Now I have to decide whether I want to use a Dura Ace stem or a Nitto Pearl


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I ordered my Nitto 176 bars last night....
> 
> Now I have to decide whether I want to use a Dura Ace stem or a Nitto Pearl


Go DA. You seem like such a DA and they are made by Nitto right?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yep they are made by Nitto but the DA is a little shorter than the Pearl... I have to measure to make sure the bars won't be too short with the DA


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

This week is my favorite crankset.. The Dura Ace 7600 track cranks.

Even though Shimano sells a newer 7710 octalink track crank, they still make the 7600 square taper crank because of it's popularity with Keirin racers..

Mine has 165mm arms and a 50T 1/8" Dura Ace track ring...

It takes a 109mm Dura Ace 7600 BB...


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> It takes a 109mm Dura Ace 7600 BB...


Have you found a supply of the bb? I sold a 7600 crankset after not having much luck turning up a matching bottom bracket.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

asterisk said:


> Have you found a supply of the bb? I sold a 7600 crankset after not having much luck turning up a matching bottom bracket.


Nope..I have a few but they are all on bikes... I'm using my last complete one for this bike. 

The 7610 cartridge BB comes up on eBay occationally.... 

As for the loose ball ones, I have a bunch of 7400 cups but the 7600 spindle in english is very hard to find... I have a couple of 70mm 7600 spindles.

As for new, the Hatta R9400 bb works with the 7600 cranks. It's 109mm but it's very expensive


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is the NJS BB.. The spindle is marked 7600 while the cups are 7400( with an NJS stamp)

The people over at Bike Forums say the taper(JIS vs ISO) is different between the NJS stamped BB and the other Shimano BB's...They say a NJS bb must be used with NJS arms...Personally, I call BS...

I've been using NJS bb on non-NJS arms (and visa-versa) for years and never had a problem...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That is an elegant part.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Update: Frame is ready!!!!! Painter called.. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow... Pics of the completed bike by the weekend...:thumbsup: 

I'll also have my new 3Rensho Katana road bike built by this weekend so check over in the retro forum for that one:thumbsup:

Two 3renshos in the same week...I'm not sure I can stand it


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

But which will you ride first?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

asterisk said:


> But which will you ride first?


the Track frame of course...I have my priorities......


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Great news Dave, We're all exited to see what you've whipped up this time.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

check out the repaint on this 3r.

mike does great work.

http://www.wheelfineimports.com/painting.html


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> the Track frame of course...I have my priorities......


I sense a Hickey Pruning of the Fleet coming, thank goodness Dave is a very tall Hobbit. Buying a Hickey fixie would be a rush! Yet I speaketh out of turn, I knoweth not.

b21


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

barry1021 said:


> I sense a Hickey Pruning of the Fleet coming, thank goodness Dave is a very tall Hobbit. Buying a Hickey fixie would be a rush! Yet I speaketh out of turn, I knoweth not.
> 
> b21


and maybe he will hand deliver?......Alas I suspect you are wrong as he has very large office and forgiving wife


----------

